# Favourite Quotes



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I swear there used to be a thread for this, but I can't find it.

I like quotes, a lot, and I like hearing about the quotes that have struck a chord with other people. I think that the ones we most respond to either express ideas that agree with our existing worldview, or things that we wish were true. In that sense, reading other people's maybe allows you to see something more about the way they think about the world than you would in daily life. And I think it's really interesting to catch those little glimpses of other people's brains, especially when they're very different from your own.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Im not going to ruin your thread but these are some quotes I stand by

'Nearly everybody is chasing a dream. Those people are sleeping and are void of reality. Its time they woke up.'

'90% of the general public are working their arse off with little or no net worth'

'Charity starts at home. How can you help others when you struggle to help yourself.'

'Travelling is the best form of education but money is the thing that stops people from doing it'

'Believing in yourself is a good thing, theres no denying that. The problem is when others dont believe in you.'

'Why do bad things happen to good people, its like life is a constant battle between good and evil.'

'How the hell can you expect someone to be grateful for a job that they have to wake up for in the morning and come home at night. A job that they do not want to do, a job that undervalues them.'


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

In my eyes, a true friend is someone who never clings to another’s dream. Someone independent who can find his own reason to live and follow that path without guidance. And if anyone tries to crush his dream, protect it heart and soul. Even if that person happened to be me. For me, a true friend is someone whom I consider my equal - Griffith (Berserk)

And 

"While many can pursue their dreams in solitude, other dreams are like great storms blowing hundreds, even thousands of dreams apart in their wake. Dreams breathe life into men and can cage them in suffering. Men live and die by their dreams. But long after they have been abandoned they still smolder deep in men's hearts. Some see nothing more than life and death. They are dead, for they have no dreams." - by the same character.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I have so many quotes saved that I'll keep this thread going by myself if I have to.

*"The past is always tense, the future perfect."* - Zadie Smith

*
"One should go easy on smashing other people's lies. Better to concentrate on one's own."* - Iris Murdoch*

"Does such a thing as 'the fatal flaw,' that showy dark crack running down the middle of a life, exist outside literature? I used to think it didn't. Now I think it does. And I think that mine is this: a morbid longing for the picturesque at all costs."* - Donna Tart, _The Secret History

_


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

"I don't mean to sound bitter, cold, or cruel, but I am, so that's how it comes out."
"We all pay for life with death, so everything in between should be free."
-Bill Hicks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"We may be in a hallucination but that's no excuse for being delusional"

~ Khalid, The Years Of Rice & Salt

I don't usually remember quotes however I love that one


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*"The future belongs to those who prepare for it today" -Malcolm X*

This one always comes to mind first.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

"My feeling is that there is nothing in life but refraining from hurting others, and comforting those who are sad." Olive Schreiner


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"The life of man is of no greater importance to the universe than that of an oyster."

- David Hume


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

Saw it on Facebook, couldn't find the author

"It's not enough to have a dream, unless you're willing to pursue it. It's not enough to know what's right, unless you're strong enough to do it. It's not enough to learn the truth, unless you also learn to live it. It's not enough to reach for love, unless you care enough to give it.

The one I actually live by:

"Never put off till tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow" Mark Twain


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I know this one might sound kinda lame but...

*"The world ends with you"*

I loved that game, and I found that quote in the game to ring true: If you broaden your horizons, you expand your world. If you choose to constantly think inside the box, you won't be living your life to the fullest.


----------



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

A friend lost is a friend never had. 

Couples that play together, stay together

If you love something, let it go. If it comes back, cherish it, if it doesn't then it was never meant to be.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Quotes are fun.

Besides the one in my signature, I like:

"those who laugh at love, cry for love." - Ai Yazawa

"Last year nothing happened The year before nothing happened And the year before that nothing happened." - Osamu Dazai

"I am convinced that human life is filled with many pure, happy, serene examples of insincerity, truly splendid of their kind-of people deceiving one another without (strangely enough) any wounds being inflicted, of people who seem unaware even that they are deceiving one another." - Osamu Dazai

"Human feelings are easily swayed. The things reflected into our eyes are all but an illusion. Nothing is tangible or real." -Ai Yazawa

"Even if the moon looks like its waning, it has in fact never changed. Don't forget that." - Ai Yazawa


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, there is another quotes thread. And I had just posted in it. But what the heck, I'm horrendous at self-censoring, so I'll post again! Lol. I really _*do *_love this quote.










What makes a king out of a slave? 
Courage! 
What makes the flag on the mast to wave? 
Courage!










What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? 
What makes the muskrat guard his musk? 
Courage!










What makes the sphinx the seventh wonder? 
Courage! 
What makes the dawn come up like thunder? 
Courage!










What makes the Hottentot so hot? 
What puts the "ape" in apricot? 
What have they got that I ain't got? 
Courage!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

"Calm seas do not make good sailors." unknown author.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

"I know you all got him picked but the mans in trouble. I'm gonna show you how great I am"

Ali before defeating tge younger bigger undefeated foreman


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ships are safe in the harbour but that's not what ships are for

- Churchill


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"The heart dies a slow death, shedding each hope like leaves until one day there are none. No hopes. Nothing remains." 
― Arthur Golden


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

"Whenever you feel like criticizing anyone, just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had." - F. Scott Fitzgerald

"Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing it is stupid." - Albert Einstein

"Every man is guilty of all the good he did not do." - Voltaire

"In the beginning the universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry, and been widely regarded as a bad move." - Douglas Adams


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

"So what do they got in there King Kong"

"Black eyes, lifeless eyes, like a dolls eyes"

"So your telling me that you made a time machine out of a Delorean"

"For once I am in complete agreement with my partner. We should all get up and leave this place immediately. Do you know what one of those things can do? Suck the paint off your house and give your family a permanent orange afro"


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

"Sorry I don't want to get married"

"Put the pedal to the metal, I'm 10 10 on the side"

"Wonder what they do around here for fun?"

"Probably sit around and watch the cars rust"


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I have so many quotes saved that I'll keep this thread going by myself if I have to.[/I]


No worries! v

_"Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal." _
― Albert Camus

_"You will never be happy if you continue to search for what happiness consists of. You will never live if you are looking for the meaning of life."_
― Albert Camus

_"You don't have to burn books to destroy a culture. Just get people to stop reading them." _
― Ray Bradbury

_"It is sometimes an appropriate response to reality to go insane." _
― Philip K. Dick

_"Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored." _
― Aldous Huxley

_"Man is the only creature who refuses to be what he is." _
― Albert Camus

_"Life is a disease: sexually transmitted, and invariably fatal." _
― Neil Gaiman

_"I have never listened to anyone who criticized my taste in space travel, sideshows or gorillas. When this occurs, I pack up my dinosaurs and leave the room." _
― Ray Bradbury

_"Never let your sense of morals prevent you from doing what is right." _
― Isaac Asimov

_"He who controls the past controls the future. He who controls the present controls the past." _
― George Orwell

_"After silence, that which comes nearest to expressing the inexpressible is music." _
― Aldous Huxley

_"Why is it," he said, one time, at the subway entrance, "I feel I've known you so many years?"
"Because I like you," she said, "and I don't want anything from you." _
― Ray Bradbury

_"She seems so cool, so focused, so quiet, yet her eyes remain fixed upon the horizon. You think you know all there is to know about her immediately upon meeting her, but everything you think you know is wrong. Passion flows through her like a river of blood.

She only looked away for a moment, and the mask slipped, and you fell. All your tomorrows start here." _
― Neil Gaiman

_"Maybe this world is another planet's hell." _
― Aldous Huxley

_"So I said "Why don't you shove it where the sun don't shine" and so he did. He put it in the cupboard under the stairs and it hasn't been mentioned since."_ 
-- A Bit of Fry and Laurie

_"Shut the **** up, Donny."_ 
-- Walter Sobchak, The Big Lebowski


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm not big on Ian McEwan, but sometimes he is just on point:

"It wasn't only wickedness and scheming that made people unhappy, it was confusion and misunderstanding; above all, it was the failure to grasp the simple truth that other people are as real as you."

Which I guess builds on the ideas in the Tennessee Williams quote I posted before. I think they both say so much about the way people relate to each other.

And pretty much everything Margaret Atwood writes is my favourite ever, but I love this passage from _The Penelopiad:
_
"Water does not resist. Water flows. When you plunge your hand into it, all you feel is a caress. Water is not a solid wall, it will not stop you. But water always goes where it wants to go, and nothing in the end can stand against it. Water is patient. Dripping water wears away a stone. Remember that, my child. Remember you are half water. If you can't go through an obstacle, go around it. Water does."


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like a quote by Julius caesar
I came, I saw, I conquered

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents." 

- H. P. Lovecraft

"No one is willing to admit that wine doesn't actually have a taste"

"I’m a quitter. I come from a long line of quitters. It’s amazing I’m here at all."

- Bernard Black


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

here's all you need to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid, and the main reason women are crazy is cause men are stupid


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't really have favorite quotes, but I looked up some of my favorite books and quoted them, because they were impactful for whatever reason. They're not great but I like quotes too, so I wanted to contribute. I'll find better ones another time.

_"The sense of unhappiness is so much easier to convey than that of happiness. In misery we seem aware of our own existence, even though it may be in the form of a monstrous egotism: this pain of mine is individual, this nerve that winces belongs to me and to no other. But happiness annihilates us: we lose our identity."

"A story has no beginning or end: arbitrarily one chooses that moment of experience from which to look back or from which to look ahead." _

---Graham Greene, The End of the Affair

"Loneliness is like starvation: you don't realize how hungry you are until you begin to eat."

"He was ugly, himself. Weird-ugly. But ugliness in a man doesn't matter, much. Ugliness in a woman is her life."

"The strangeness of Time. Not in its passing, which can seem infinite, like a tunnel whose end you can't see, whose beginning you've forgotten, but in the sudden realization that something finite, has passed, and is irretrievable."

"My belief is that art should not be comforting; for comfort, we have mass entertainment and one another. Art should provoke, disturb, arouse our emotions, expand our sympathies in directions we may not anticipate and may not even wish."

"Exotic: meaning you're "desired."
For madness is seductive, sexy. Female madness.
So long as the female is reasonably young and attractive."

"The ideal art, the noblest of art: working with the complexities of life, refusing to simplify, to "overcome" doubt."

"There is an hour when you realize: here is what you have been given. More than this, you won't receive. And what this is, what your life has come to, will be taken from you. In time."

"I do what I want to do. It was a brash statement of(her)girlhood. Now she was an adult, the boast seemed quaint. For rarely do you know what you want. Even after you've done it you can't say clearly if that was what you'd wanted or just something that happened to you, like weather."

"Her problem wasn't she was a dumb blonde, it was she wasn't a blonde and she wasn't dumb." (from the novel Blonde, a fictionalized/but seemingly well researched account of Marilyn Monroe. I LOVE that book--it's not trite or silly like a novel about MM would seem to be, it's very very good)

---All Joyce Carol Oates, either from her own mouth or from a novel. She's my favorite author I think (I mostly read her, she writes about damaged women and since I haven't found another author who writes that so well, so wonderfully, I stick with her when I want to read).


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette, I think I'm falling desperately in love with you. All those quotes are just the best.

I bought a Joyce Carol Oates book a while ago and I've been meaning to get around to reading it. Thanks to you it's now right at the top of my pile - her writing looks so good.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I found these a while ago on either Goodreads or Tumblr, I can't remember. I don't know their origin, but they feel very relevant to me right now:

"To come home from another home is a weird feeling, because people just expect you to be the person you were when you left, and that’s impossible. You expect things to be exactly the same as when you left, and that’s impossible. Maybe it’s impossible to even truly come home once you’ve gone away because of those changes. Coming home is really strange, because now that place is just a tiny bit less of a home." - Alex Brueckner

"You get a strange feeling when you’re about to leave a place. Like you’ll not only miss the people you love but you’ll miss the person you are now at this time and this place, because you’ll never be this way ever again." - Azar Nafisi


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

My all time favorite quote: 

"If I had two faces, why would I be wearing this one?" -Abraham Lincoln 

Others I like:

"If God does not exist, it would be necessary to invent him." -Voltaire 

"Those who can make you believe absurdities have the power to make you commit atrocities." -Voltaire 

"Optimism is the madness of insisting all is well when we are all miserable." -Voltaire

"In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on." -Robert Frost


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

''We're all going to die, all of us, what a circus! That alone should make us love each other but it doesn’t. We are terrorized and flattened by trivialities, we are eaten up by nothing.''

''For those who believe in God, most of the big questions are answered. But for those of us who can't readily accept the God formula, the big answers don't remain stonewritten. We adjust to new conditions and discoveries. We are pliable. Love need not be a command or faith a dictum. I am my own God. We are here to unlearn the teachings of the church, state and our educational system. We are here to drink beer. We are here to kill war. We are here to laugh at the odds and live our lives so well that Death will tremble to take us.''

''There's nothing to mourn about death any more than there is to mourn about the growing of a flower. What is terrible is not death but the lives people live or don't live up until their death. They don't honor their own lives, they piss on their lives. They **** them away. Dumb ****ers. They concentrate too much on ****ing, movies, money, family, ****ing. Their minds are full of cotton. They swallow God without thinking, they swallow country without thinking. Soon they forget how to think, they let others think for them. Their brains are stuffed with cotton. They look ugly, they talk ugly, they walk ugly. Play them the great music of the centuries and they can't hear it. Most people's deaths are a sham. There's nothing left to die.''

''People are strange: They are constantly angered by trivial things, but on a major matter like totally wasting their lives, they hardly seem to notice.''

All Charles Bukowski.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

_"I was a man who thrived on solitude; without it I was like another man without food or water. Each day without solitude weakened me. I took no pride in my solitude; but I was dependent on it. The darkness of the 
room was like sunlight to me." _
― Charles Bukowski

_"Sometimes I get so immersed in my own company, if I unexpectedly run into someone I know, it's a bit of a shock and takes me a while to adjust." _
― Kazuo Ishiguro, Never Let Me Go

_"I want to be with those who know secret things or else alone." _
― Rainer Maria Rilke

_"Perhaps only people who are capable of real togetherness have that look of being alone in the universe."_
― D.H. Lawrence

_"How we need another soul to cling to." _
― Sylvia Plath


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Barette, I think I'm falling desperately in love with you. All those quotes are just the best.
> 
> I bought a Joyce Carol Oates book a while ago and I've been meaning to get around to reading it. Thanks to you it's now right at the top of my pile - her writing looks so good.


Oh lisbeth, you know I feel the same <3 And sorry for that weird PM, I was still a little drunk then.

And you must! Something about the way she writes just draws me in. I watched an interview with her where she said she feels empty, born without a persobality. Lacking any identity. That she was a destined observer, she writes about others existences because she doesn't really have one herself. It's apparent in her writing, IMO, she's fearless (writes about rape, murder, hating yourself, everything really---she's incredibly prolific) and when she writes, sometimes I can't belueve how much I feel the character. I guess I like her cause she's very morbid and depressing. Which book do you have?
I've found the same in Nabokov amd Greene. I'm not on a comp to post more quotes, but one I remember and liked too is Greene.

" I hate you God. I hate you as though you actually exist."


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

More (I'm going to be excessive no.

“ My self is all to me. I don't have any need of you."

---Joyce Carol Oates, I Lock the Door Upon Myself

I never change. I simply become more myself.
---Her again. I do read too much of her.


The saddest thing about love, Joe, is that not only the love cannot last forever, but even the heartbreak is soon forgotten.
---Faulkner

Memory believes before knowing remembers. Believes longer than recollects, longer than knowing even wonders.
---Faulkner

The next time you try to seduce anyone, don't do it with talk, with words. Women know more about words than men ever will. And they know how little they can ever possibly mean.
---Faulkner

The only obsession everyone wants: 'love.' People think that in falling in love they make themselves whole? The Platonic union of souls? I think otherwise. I think you're whole before you begin. And the love fractures you. You're whole, and then you're cracked open.
---Philip Roth
I really like Philip Roth and I liked a ton of the quotes I just looked up, but my phone won't let me post them 


I liked Chuck Palahniuk a lot when I was younger, but tje quotes I liked sound too angsty to post (plus my phone won't let me) but one I like is

Have your adventures, make your mistakes, and choose your friends poorly---all these make for great stories.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

“I wish I were a girl again, half-savage and hardy, and free.” 
"I cannot express it; but surely you and everybody have a notion that there is or should be an existence of yours beyond you. What were the use of my creation, if I were entirely contained here? "
"He wanted all to lie in an ecstasy of peace; I wanted all to sparkle and dance in a glorious jubilee. I said his heaven would be only half alive; and he said mine would be drunk: I said I should fall asleep in his; and he said he could not breathe in mine.” 
- Emily Bronte


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

"We are so accustomed to disguise ourselves to others, that in the end, we become disguised to ourselves." 
- François de La Rochefoucauld

"If the doors of perception were cleansed everything would appear to man as it is, infinite." 
- William Blake

Life is so uncertain: you never know what could happen. One way to deal with that is to keep your pajamas washed.
- Haruki Murakami


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

_"Man is nothing else but that which he makes of himself."_ Jean-Paul Sartre

_"It was one of the best days of my life, a day during which I lived my life and didn't think about my life at all."_ Jonathan Safran Foer, Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

”A man once told the Buddha, ‘I want happiness’. The Buddha said remove the ‘I’ that’s ego, now remove the ‘want’ that’s desire, now all you are left with is, Happiness.”

"the most common way people give up their power is by thinking they don't have any." - Alice Walker

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do than by the ones you did. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover." - Mark Twain.

“Whether you think you can, or you think you can't--you're right.” - Henry Ford

“Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner.” 
― Lao Tzu

“If you are depressed you are living in the past. 
If you are anxious you are living in the future. 
If you are at peace you are living in the present.” 
― Lao Tzu

“When people see some things as beautiful,
other things become ugly.
When people see some things as good,
other things become bad.” 
― Lao Tzu

"How much more grievous are the consequences of anger than the causes of it."
― Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

I like a lot of Buddhist and stargate quotes

"If immediately you know the candle light is fire, then the meal was cooked long ago."

"Do not dwell on the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment."


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

"Too old, mate. Too old for awkward run-ins. I don't give a fuuck." -Hooky on bandmate relations post-New Order

"I'm not a hater." -George W. Bush, in response to Kanye

"In love as in octopus hunting, you have to take the initiative." -Sakata Gintoki on octopus hunting

There's more but I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SAS is doing that annoying thing of not letting me quote posts again, which is a shame because there are an awful lot of quotes people have posted in here that I, uh, want to quote!



"Art is the telling of truth, and is the only available method of the telling of certain truths." — Iris Murdoch

“Detachment is not that you should own nothing, but that nothing should own you.” — Ali ibn abi Talib

"That is part of the beauty of all literature. You discover that your longings are universal longings, that you’re not lonely and isolated from anyone. You belong." — F. Scott Fitzgerald

"Potential has a shelf-life." — Margaret Atwood

And on a similar note, from Sylvia Plath: "What horrifies me most is the idea of being useless: well-educated, brilliantly promising, and fading out into an indifferent middle age."

"As the world grows worse, it seems more necessary to grasp what pleasure you can, to be selfish and blind, except in your work, and to live just as much as you have a chance to." — Tennessee Williams


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"A quotation is a handy thing to have about, saving one the trouble of thinking for oneself, always a laborious business." -- A.A. Milne


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"The world is round, it has no point"

"In theory there is no difference between theory & practice. In practice there is"


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Progress is impossible without change, and those who cannot change their minds cannot change anything.
-George Bernard Shaw

One day you will wake up and there won't be any more time to do the things you've always wanted. Do it now.
-Paulo Coelho

Mistakes are a fact of life. 
It is the response to error that counts. 
-Nikki Giovanni

Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever.
-Gandhi

Sometimes people don't want to hear the truth because they don't want their illusions destroyed. 
-Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm so dumb. There _is_ already a thread for this. So sorry, my colossal bad, etc!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh lisbeth, you know I feel the same <3 And sorry for that weird PM, I was still a little drunk then.
> 
> And you must! Something about the way she writes just draws me in. I watched an interview with her where she said she feels empty, born without a persobality. Lacking any identity. That she was a destined observer, she writes about others existences because she doesn't really have one herself. It's apparent in her writing, IMO, she's fearless (writes about rape, murder, hating yourself, everything really---she's incredibly prolific) and when she writes, sometimes I can't belueve how much I feel the character. I guess I like her cause she's very morbid and depressing. Which book do you have?
> I've found the same in Nabokov amd Greene. I'm not on a comp to post more quotes, but one I remember and liked too is Greene.
> ...


Barette, I've already taken your recommendation. By chance, I came across her poetry collection 'Invisible Woman' in a shop today, and I kind of devoured it in one sitting. I can't get over this paragraph in the afterword:

"The theme of invisibility has haunted me for many years, since earliest girlhood. A woman often feels 'invisible' in a public sense precisely because her physical being - her 'visibility' - figures so prominently in her identity. She is judged as a body, she is 'attractive' or 'unattractive', while knowing that her deepest self is inward, and secret: knowing, hoping that her spiritual essence is a great deal more complex than the casual eye of the observer will allow&#8230; it might be argued that all persons, defined to themselves rather more as what they think and dream, than what they do, are 'invisible'."

And then I really like this line from one of the poems themselves:

"I am snatching at things to prove my life."


----------



## toska (Dec 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> "Potential has a shelf-life." - Margaret Atwood


I love this, it's very grounding so I think it's a really nice complement for: "If I were to wish for anything, I should not wish for wealth and power, but for the passionate sense of the potential, for the eye which, ever young and ardent, sees the possible. Pleasure disappoints, possibility never. And what wine is so sparkling, what so fragrant, what so intoxicating, as possibility!" - Søren Kierkegaard

"In terms of instant relief, cancelling plans is like heroin." - John Mulaney

"Would you please please please please please please please stop talking?" - Ernest Hemingway

"So many people are shut up tight inside themselves like boxes, yet they would open up, unfolding quite wonderfully, if only you were interested in them." - Sylvia Plath

"I can never read all the books I want; I can never be all the people I want and live all the lives I want. I can never train myself in all the skills I want. And why do I want? I want to live and feel all the shades, tones and variations of mental and physical experience possible in life. And I am horribly limited." - Sylvia Plath

"Just slap anything on when you see a blank canvas staring you in the face like some imbecile. You don't know how paralyzing that is, that stare of a blank canvas is, which says to the painter, 'You can't do a thing'. The canvas has an idiotic stare and mesmerizes some painters so much that they turn into idiots themselves. Many painters are afraid in front of the blank canvas, but the blank canvas is afraid of the real, passionate painter who dares and who has broken the spell of `you can't' once and for all." - Vincent van Gogh

"I exist, that is all, and I find it nauseating." - Jean Paul Sartre, _Being and Nothingness_

"And now have I not told you that what you mistake for madness is but over-acuteness of the senses?" - Edgar Allan Poe, _The Tell-Tale Heart_

"Avoiding people. I avoid people that I actually like. I suppose that's a phobia, but it's also a habit." - Morrissey, 1984 (when asked what his worst habit was)

"Nowadays, almost all capable people are terribly afraid of being ridiculous, and are miserable because of it." - Fyodor Dostoyevsky

"The fact that for a long time Cubism has not been understood and that even today there are people who cannot see anything in it means nothing. I do not read English, an English book is a blank book to me. This does not mean that the English language does not exist. Why should I blame anyone but myself if I cannot understand what I know nothing about?" - Pablo Picasso

"Let all of life be an unfettered howl. Like the crowd greeting the gladiator. Don't stop to think, don't interrupt the scream, exhale, release life's rapture. Everything is blooming. Everything is flying. Everything is screaming, choking on its screams. Laughter. Running. Let-down hair. That is all there is to life." - Vladimir Nabokov

"What a strange illusion it is to suppose that beauty is goodness." - Leo Tolstoy

And all of this:








- J.D. Salinger

I also love anything that concerns Haruki Murakami's thoughts on the human condition.

Oh my god, formatting this took me too long and I'm not supposed to have this much time on my hands. And I feel like I just bared my soul with the words of others lol; that's so comforting. And I didn't really check to see if these have been said before. Oops.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't have sex, because you will get pregnant and die.
- Coach Carr

Absolutely timeless.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"Graft in the snow to shine in the sun"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Even the devil can quote scripture for his purpose"


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Your life is a test, and not an easy one. Are you ready for the challenge?"


"The cure for boredom is curiosity. There is no cure for curiosity."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Whiskey is sunlight held together by water"


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You cannot control what happens to you, but you can control your attitude toward what happens to you, and in that, you will be mastering change rather than allowing it to master you.
-Brian Tracy

Talking about our problems is our greatest addiction. 
Break the habit. Talk about your joys.
-Rita Schiano 

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step...
Never be afraid to take the first step.
-Esther & Jerry Hicks


----------



## birdylove (Dec 19, 2013)

My personal new favorite: _*My tastes are simple: I am easily satisfied with the best.*_


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

"Give her the dick."

-Rene Descartes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"You gotta accept the good, cause they're gonna make you accept the bad"


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

"As far as we can discern, the sole purpose of human existence is to kindle a light of meaning in the darkness of mere being." - Carl Jung

"There's room at the top, they are telling you still. But first you must learn to smile as you kill. If you want to be like the folks on the hill." - John Lennon


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"The game is rigged...but you can't lose if you don't play"


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"All that spirits desire, spirits attain."

"If you reveal your secrets to the wind, you should not blame the wind for revealing them to the trees."

"You are the bows from which your children as living arrows are sent forth."

"Generosity is giving more than you can, and pride is taking less than you need."

"If you cannot work with love but only with distaste, it is better that you should leave your work."

- all commonly attributed to Khalil Gibran


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

“Solitude is the soil in which genius is planted, creativity grows, and legends bloom; faith in oneself is the rain that cultivates a hero to endure the storm, and bare the genesis of a new world, a new forest."
― Mike Norton, White Mountain

"Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact. Everything we see is a perspective, not the truth."
"The object of life is not to be on the side of the majority, but to escape finding oneself in the ranks of the insane."
― Marcus Aurelius


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Adversid said:


> "Solitude is the soil in which genius is planted, creativity grows, and legends bloom; faith in oneself is the rain that cultivates a hero to endure the storm, and bare the genesis of a new world, a new forest."
> ― Mike Norton, White Mountain
> 
> "Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact. Everything we see is a perspective, not the truth."
> ...


those are so beautiful :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

the difference between genius and stupidity, genius has it's limit's....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

"Ask yourself this question: will this matter one year from now? " - Richard Carlson


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This was quoted in a book I finished today (was filled with good quotes, really). F. Scott Fitzgerald wrote this to his daughter---

"...to form what, for lack of a better phrase, I might call the wise and tragic sense of life... By this I mean the thing that lies behind all great careers, from Shakespeare"s to Abraham Lincoln's, and as far back as there are books to read--the sense that life is essentially a cheat and its conditions are those of defeat, and that the redeeming things are not 'happiness and pleasure' but the deeper satisfactions that come out of a struggle."


I also like Philip Roth's quotes, I haven't read anything by him yet. I've been wanting to, but I'm trying to get through more of the unread books I have on my shelf. When I can add more he's first on the list.

“The fact remains that getting people right is not what living is all about anyway. It's getting them wrong that is living, getting them wrong and wrong and wrong and then, on careful reconsideration, getting them wrong again. That's how we know we're alive: we're wrong.”


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

We all make choices, but in the end our choices make us.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The greatest act of courage is to be & own all that you are. Without apology. Without excuses & without any masks to cover the truth of who you truly are...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

"What matters most in life are quotes and stuff that tells you about what life is really about. And here's a picture of a tree:"










- the Internet


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"Whoever said that light was life and dark was nothing? For some of us the mythologies are different." - Margaret Atwood


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee (Sep 8, 2012)

"There is a determined though unseen bravery that defends itself foot by foot in the darkness against the fatal invasions of necessity and dishonesty. Noble and mysterious triumphs that no eye sees, and no fame rewards, and no flourish of triumph salutes. Life, misfortunes, isolation, abandonment, poverty, are battlefields that have their heroes; obscure heroes, sometimes greater than the illustrious heroes." --Les Miserable


"Leave the problems of God to God and karma to karma. Today you're here and nothing you can do will change that. Today you're alive and here and honored, and blessed with good fortune. Look at this sunset, it's beautiful, neh? This sunset exists. Tomorrow does not exist. There is only now. Please look. It is so beautiful and it will never happen ever again, never, not -this- sunset, never in all infinity."--Mariko, from Shogun

"Stupid to worry."--Omi, Shogun


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"Jesus walked on water.
Cucumbers are 96% water.
I can walk on cucumbers.
Therefore, I am 96% Jesus."

-some random YouTube user


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"The world is not divided into sheeps and goats. Not all things are black nor all things white. It is a fundamental of taxonomy that nature rarely deals with discrete categories. Only the human mind invents categories and tries to force facts into separated pigeon-holes. The living world is a continuum in each and every one of its aspects." 

-Alfred Kinsey

“Emotions, in my experience, aren't covered by single words. I don't believe in "sadness," "joy," or "regret." Maybe the best proof that the language is patriarchal is that it oversimplifies feeling. I'd like to have at my disposal complicated hybrid emotions, Germanic train-car constructions like, say, "the happiness that attends disaster." Or: "the disappointment of sleeping with one's fantasy." I'd like to show how "intimations of mortality brought on by aging family members" connects with "the hatred of mirrors that begins in middle age." I'd like to have a word for "the sadness inspired by failing restaurants" as well as for "the excitement of getting a room with a minibar." I've never had the right words to describe my life, and now that I've entered my story, I need them more than ever. ” 

-Jeffrey Eugenides, Middlesex (one of my favorite books)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When you try to control everything you enjoy nothing. Sometimes you just need to relax, breathe, let go and live in the moment.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

'I write only because there is a voice within me that will not be still'

'The hardest thing is to live richly in the present without letting it be tainted out of fear for the future or regret for the past'

'And when at last you find someone to whom you feel you can pour out your soul, you stop in shock at the words you utter— they are so rusty, so ugly, so meaningless and feeble from being kept in the small cramped dark inside you so long'

'It is awful to want to go away and to want to go nowhere'

~Sylvia Plath


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

"_If men could f***_ women in a _cardboard box_, _they wouldn't buy_ a _house_." - Dave Chappelle.

*Receptionist:* How do you write women so well?
*Melvin Udall:* I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability.
_-Jack Nicholson from As Good As It Gets_


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> "The world is not divided into sheeps and goats. Not all things are black nor all things white. It is a fundamental of taxonomy that nature rarely deals with discrete categories. Only the human mind invents categories and tries to force facts into separated pigeon-holes. The living world is a continuum in each and every one of its aspects."
> 
> -Alfred Kinsey
> 
> ...


These are such great quotes. I loved _Middlesex,_ too.



Mr Bacon said:


> *Receptionist:* How do you write women so well?
> *Melvin Udall:* I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability.
> _-Jack Nicholson from As Good As It Gets_


Bro. Broooo.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"I still catch myself feeling sad about things that don't matter any more."
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I read Dusk by James Salter last week, and was absolutely blown away. The two quotes I remember are:

_"Women fall in love when they get to know you. Men are just the opposite. When they finally know you they're ready to leave." _

_"He lived one life and imagined ten others, he could always find refuge in one of them."_


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why the **** would anything nice ever happen - louis ck


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

> When a man walks into a room, he brings his whole life with him.
> 
> He has a million reasons for being anywhere, just ask him.
> 
> ...


- Dick Whitman


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember that one fateful day when Coach took me aside. I knew what was coming. "You don't have to tell me," I said. "I'm off the team, aren't I?" "Well," said Coach, "you never were really ON the team. You made that uniform you're wearing out of rags and towels, and your helmet is a toy space helmet. You show up at practice and then either steal the ball and make us chase you to get it back, or you try to tackle people at inappropriate times." It was all true what he was saying. And yet, I thought something is brewing inside the head of this Coach. He sees something in me, some kind of raw talent that he can mold. But that's when I felt the handcuffs go on. - Jack Handy


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

> "Collecting penises is like collecting anything. You can never stop, you can never catch up, you can always get a new one, a better one."


-Sigurður Hjartarson, founder of the Icelandic Phallological Museum.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"Let me tell you what I do know: I am more than one thing, and not all of those things are good. The truth is complicated. It’s two-toned, multi-vocal, bittersweet. I used to think that if I dug deep enough to discover something sad and ugly, I’d know it was something true. Now I’m trying to dig deeper." - Richard Siken

"It’s impossible to say a thing exactly the way it was, because what you say can never be exact, you always have to leave something out, there are too many parts, sides, crosscurrents, nuances; too many gestures, which could mean this or that, too many shapes which can never be fully described, too many flavors, in the air or on the tongue, half-colors, too many." - Margaret Atwood


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> I remember that one fateful day when Coach took me aside. I knew what was coming. "You don't have to tell me," I said. "I'm off the team, aren't I?" "Well," said Coach, "you never were really ON the team. You made that uniform you're wearing out of rags and towels, and your helmet is a toy space helmet. You show up at practice and then either steal the ball and make us chase you to get it back, or you try to tackle people at inappropriate times." It was all true what he was saying. And yet, I thought something is brewing inside the head of this Coach. He sees something in me, some kind of raw talent that he can mold. But that's when I felt the handcuffs go on. - Jack Handy


LOL

_"I had only the most rudimentary sense of existence, such as may lurk and flicker in the depths of an animal's consciousness; I was more destitute of human qualities than the cave-dweller; but then the memory, not yet of the place in which I was, but of various other places where I had lived, and might now very possibly be, would come like a rope let down from the heaven to draw me up out of the abyss of not-being, from which I could never have escaped by myself."
_
--Proust


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Angela Carter binge. I don't know how many times it is now that I've reread the Bloody Chamber. These quotes are all hers.


"She herself is a haunted house. She does not possess herself; her ancestors sometimes come and peer out of the windows of her eyes and that is very frightening."

“When I saw him look at me with lust, I dropped my eyes but, in glancing away from him, I caught sight of myself in the mirror. And I saw myself, suddenly, as he saw me, my pale face, the way the muscles in my neck stuck out like thin wire. I saw how much that cruel necklace became me. And, for the first time in my innocent and confined life, I sensed in myself a potentiality for corruption that took my breath away.”

“Is not this world an illusion? And yet it fools everybody.” 

“The invisible is only another unexplored country, a brave new world.” 

“Love is desire sustained by unfulfilment.”

“She stands and moves within the invisible pentacle of her own virginity. She is an unbroken egg: she is a sealed vessel; she has inside her a magic space the entrance to which is shut tight with a plug of membrane; she is a closed system; she does not know how to shiver.”


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

"Everyone discusses my art and pretends to understand, as if it were necessary to understand, when it is simply necessary to love" - Claude Monet

"People want to find a 'meaning' in everything and everyone. That's the disease of our age, an age that is anything but practical but believes itself to be more practical than any other age" - Pablo Picasso

"Cruelty and fear shake hands together" - Honore De Balzac

"Modesty is the only sure bait when you are fishing for praise"

"I wish I could write as mysterious as a cat" - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

"Our wise forefathers established Union and Amity between the Five Nations. This has made us formidable; this has given us great Weight and Authority with our neighboring Nations. We are a powerful Confederacy; and by your observing the same methods, our wise forefathers have taken, you will acquire such Strength and power. Therefore whatever befalls you, never fall out with one another"-Canasatego


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"You a communist mang?" Al Pacino in Scarface


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> "Everyone discusses my art and pretends to understand, as if it were necessary to understand, when it is simply necessary to love" - Claude Monet


I like that a lot.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"If you could kick the person in the pants responsible for most of your trouble, you wouldn't sit for a month." - Theodore Roosevelt

"When nothing goes right, go left."


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm rather fond of Ghost World. This quote means a ****ing lot to me. I use to think about doing it. I'd tell my parents and brother though. They are my world. But I'd love to escape. Maybe one day I will.

_'I used to think about one day, just not telling anyone, and going off to some random place. And I'd just....disappear. And they'd never see me again.' _


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lunarc said:


> i'm rather fond of ghost world. This quote means a ****ing lot to me. I use to think about doing it. I'd tell my parents and brother though. They are my world. But i'd love to escape. Maybe one day i will.
> 
> _'i used to think about one day, just not telling anyone, and going off to some random place. And i'd just....disappear. And they'd never see me again.' _


I love quote because I LOVE THAT MOVIE. And SAME. I think about that so much, like all the time!


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> "You gotta accept the good, cause they're gonna make you accept the bad"


oooooh I like that one.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

lunarc said:


> I'm rather fond of Ghost World. This quote means a ****ing lot to me. I use to think about doing it. I'd tell my parents and brother though. They are my world. But I'd love to escape. Maybe one day I will.
> 
> _'I used to think about one day, just not telling anyone, and going off to some random place. And I'd just....disappear. And they'd never see me again.' _


Ghost World is one of my favourite movies. I relate to Enid Coleslaw an awful lot. I love that quote too.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"She herself is a haunted house. She does not possess herself; her ancestors sometimes come and peer out of the windows of her eyes and that is very frightening."
- Angela Carter_,_ _The Lady of the House of Love.

_"Because she is doomed to repetition, she sees in the future only a duplication of the past." 
- Simone de Beauvoir.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

"_The only thing standing between you and your goal is the bull**** story you keep telling yourself as to why you can't achieve it._" 
― Jordan Belfort

Relevant to a lot of people on the relationship frustration forum :b.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"If you ain't first, you're last" - Ricky Bobby


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

"If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change the way you think about it."
*
*


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

"Even a person with average intelligence can earn distinction through careful observation"


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

'The problem with the world is that the intelligent people are full of doubts, while the stupid ones are full of confidence.' 

'Being alone never felt right. Sometimes it felt good, but it never felt right.'


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

"I'm sorry, but I don't want to be an emperor. That's not my business. I don't want to rule or conquer anyone. I should like to help everyone if possible; Jew, Gentile, black man, white. We all want to help one another. Human beings are like that. We want to live by each others happiness, not by each others misery. 

We don't want to hate and despise one another. In this world there is room for everyone, and the good earth is rich and can provide for everyone. The way of life can be free and beautiful, but we have lost the way. 

Greed has poisoned mens souls, has barricaded the world with hate, has goose-stepped us into misery and bloodshed. We have developed speed, but we have shut ourselves in. 

Machinery that gives abundance has left us in want. Our knowledge has made us cynical; our cleverness, hard and unkind. We think too much and feel too little. More than machinery, we need humanity. More than cleverness, we need kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost. 

The airplane and the radio have brought us closer together. The very nature of these inventions cries out for the goodness in men; cries out for universal brotherhood; for the unity of us all."

-The Great Dictator


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

_"I'm just sayin' you could do better."_ 
- Drake

****. We were meant to be. Why were you with him?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"King Kong aint got **** on me" 

- Denzel Washington


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> "King Kong aint got **** on me"
> 
> - Denzel Washington


Loving the Bez quote in your signature - you seen his BBC interview?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Callum96 said:


> Loving the Bez quote in your signature - you seen his BBC interview?


Yes bro

this is the video its from lol






I dont even think he intends to be funny in that video its just that he is. He had me chucjling when he said "my grandad came back from the war with four big tins of unneh" the guy is a ****ing legend.

Link me to the bbc interview, I've not seen it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Out of sight, out of mind- unknown


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Yes bro
> 
> this is the video its from lol
> 
> ...


Here it is, he's brilliant





Some might think he's a joke but he's actually a lot smarter than what people assume. He's also really polite and respectful. Can tell he popped pills on a daily basis back in the 80's though haha


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

"This is America, dude, learn the rules" - Doug from Ghost World


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

jim11 said:


> "This is America, dude, learn the rules" - Doug from Ghost World


Ha I was all like I've seen this guy before but I don't remember from where until I read Ghost World.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> "King Kong aint got **** on me"
> 
> - Denzel Washington


:lol


Paloma M said:


> Out of sight, out of mind- unknown


I wish... Doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*1. Chief Brody Jaws*

- Smile you son of...

*2. World's End.*

- A, were all drunk, An B, we have blood on our hands.

More like ink.

We have ink on our hands.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Callum96 said:


> Here it is, he's brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yes I've seen this one actually.

Im not sure if he really means what he says though, like do you think he really he cares about the people?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

moloko said:


> :lol
> 
> I wish... Doesn't always work that way.


Have you seen Training Day


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

> "Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so."





> "For a moment, nothing happened. Then, after a second or so, nothing continued to happen."





> "The knack of flying is learning how to throw yourself at the ground and miss."





> "Anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no account be allowed to do the job."





> "Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind-bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the drug store, but that's just peanuts to space."





> "Life is wasted on the living."


I'll just leave all these Adamisms here..


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Have you seen Training Day


Yeah, I remember that scene.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

“She stands and moves within the invisible pentacle of her own virginity. She is an unbroken egg: she is a sealed vessel; she has inside her a magic space the entrance to which is shut tight with a plug of membrane; she is a closed system; she does not know how to shiver.” 

Angela Carter and The Bloody Chamber, again.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

"Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most"

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt"

"It was only a smile, nothing more. It didn't make everything all right. It didn't make ANYTHING all right. Only a smile. A tiny thing. A leaf in the woods, shaking in the wake of a startled bird's flight. But I'll take it. With open arms. Because when spring comes, it melts the snow one flake at a time, and maybe I just witnessed the first flake melting."



Rich91 said:


> Haha yes I've seen this one actually.
> 
> Im not sure if he really means what he says though, like do you think he really he cares about the people?


I don't know, I think so, he comes across as quite genuine to me anyway. Doubt he'll get much more publicity though - no one seems arsed about fracking, me included


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KGjqElaUdT


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"Life is funny and s**t but be easy with the girl, I mean that be easy with the girl."

From this scene in the film Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

“Laugh, and the world laughs with you: Weep, and you weep alone. 
For the sad old earth must borrow its mirth, 
But has trouble enough of its own...”


― Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Best Sppech in the World !*



mjkittredge said:


> "I'm sorry, but I don't want to be an emperor. That's not my business. I don't want to rule or conquer anyone. I should like to help everyone if possible; Jew, Gentile, black man, white. We all want to help one another. Human beings are like that. We want to live by each others happiness, not by each others misery.
> 
> We don't want to hate and despise one another. In this world there is room for everyone, and the good earth is rich and can provide for everyone. The way of life can be free and beautiful, but we have lost the way.
> 
> ...


Yessssss !!!!
BEST speech ever made !!!!

I made a video with that speech in the background and put up one of my 3D pics as a backdrop and I called it "Follow the Leader: The Sheeple's Creed" and put it up on my YouTube channel. ( Crap, I hope other people don't find this post and figure out who I am. Oh well ).

Anyway, that is the best speech in the history of mankind !!!!
Arrrgh! I misspelled speech in the title. I HATE typos !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Novel: Mother Night*

*"All people are insane. 
They will do anything at anytime,
and God help anyone who looks for reasons why."*

~~~ Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
Mother Night


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have in recent months taken to collecting Indian ( "Native American" ) quotes from prior chiefs, mostly from the 1800s.

There is a remarkable gentleness and profound wisdom about life from the "Indians" that I find lovely and peaceful to the spirit.

I am especially fond of the comment about considering the love of possessions to be a weakness. What a contrast to our way of life here in the United States in this day.

For what it is worth, I have some Sioux Indian ancestry myself from my mother's side since most of my ancestors were from Iowa going back to 1804.

Chuck

THE WISE MAN BELIEVES PROFOUNDLY IN SILENCE - THE SIGN OF A PERFECT EQUILIBRIUM. SILENCE IS THE ABSOLUTE POISE OR BALANCE OF BODY, MIND AND SPIRIT. THE MAN WHO PRESERVES HIS SELFHOOD EVER CALM AND UNSHAKEN BY THE STORMS OF EXISTENCE - NOT A LEAF, AS IT WERE, ASTIRE ON THE TREE, NOT A RIPPLE UPON THE SURFACE OF THE SHINNING POOL - HIS, IN THE MIND OF THE UNLETTERED SAGE, IS THE IDEAL ATTITUDE AND CONDUCT OF LIFE. SILENCE IS THE CORNERSTONE OF CHARACTER. ~~~~~~~~ IT WAS OUR BELIEF THAT THE LOVE OF POSSESSIONS IS A WEAKNESS TO BE OVERCOME. ITS APPEAL IS TO THE MATERIAL PART, AND IF ALLOWED ITS WAY, IT WILL IN TIME DISTURB ONE'S SPIRITUAL BALANCE. THEREFORE, CHILDREN MUST EARLY LEARN THE BEAUTY OF GENEROSITY. THEY ARE TAUGHT TO GIVE WHAT THEY PRIZE MOST, THAT﻿ THEY MAY TASTE THE HAPPINESS OF GIVING. ~~~~~~ OHIYESA - WAHPETON SANTEE SIOUX INDIAN


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

This thread is the epitome of good threads because I love so many quotes and love seeing other people's too! Anyway, I'll go with this one atm:

_Laws change, Epps. Universal truths are constant. It is a fact, a plain and simple fact, that what is true and right is true and right for all. White and black alike._

12 Years a Slave


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"You always have to keep playing little games. Oh, I thought we didn’t have to; I thought this was so big I could say whatever I meant. I guess you can’t, ever. I guess there isn’t ever anything big enough for that." - Dorothy Parker


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"The saddest summary of a life contains three descriptions: could have, might have, and should have."-Louis E. Boone*

That quote really does apply to me, once you **** up your life, its hard to get back on track. Paying for my mistakes is so ****, life would be a lot easier if I wasn't me.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

“I still love the people I’ve loved, even if I cross the street to avoid them.” Uma Thurman


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

"Live from the heart of yourself. Seek to be whole, not perfect." - A Starbucks Cup(attributed to Oprah).

This is shockingly relevant to my life right now.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

"That is fetch " - Gretchen Weiners


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

"Space is infinite , and so is my stupidity" - anonymous


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

I think quotes are my favourite things of all time, and one of these days I will have an encyclopaedic knowledge of them, I swear. 
Anyone who likes Nietzsche's probably already posted this, however:

"To live is to suffer, to survive is to find some meaning in the suffering." - Friedrich Nietzsche

And also:

"There is only one day left, always starting over: It is given to us at dawn, and taken away from us at dusk." - Jean-Paul Sartre.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"The ****s chest it aint checkers"


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

"The moon's an arrant thief. And her pale fire she snatches from the sun" 

Willie Shakespeare 

"They who put out the people's eyes reproach them of their blindness"


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

"Life sucks and then you die."


----------



## BabyBeelzebub (Jun 12, 2014)

"We accept the love we think we deserve." -Charlie from Perks of Being a Wallflower.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

"The soul that sees beauty may sometimes walk alone."
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

"If we don't feel grateful for what we already have, what makes us think we'd be happy with more?"


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

1) Life is about courage and going into the unknown.
2) Live by the ABCs: Adventurous, Brave and Creative

Both are from my all time fave film, The Secret Life of Walter Mitty!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"Man those dudes is straight mobsters man, they'll put me in a box if they find out im snitching."


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

“Sometimes you just have to pee in the sink.”
― Charles Bukowski


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"I wanted happy endings in those days, and happy endings are best achieved by keeping the right doors locked and going to sleep during the rampages."
Margaret Atwood


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

the longer I stay on SAS, the more....I become....


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

"Life sucks and then you die."


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that.
*Martin Luther King, Jr.*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"It doesn't matter what type of driver you are and how well you've driven this car for the last six hours, if you take your eyes off the road for one second that pole is going to negate all the rest of your beautiful driving." - Katt Williams


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## knowlife (May 11, 2011)

"Grandma says to go home 'cause you're ruining everyone's lives and eating all our steak,"-Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

"Most people go through life dreading they'll have a traumatic experience. Freaks were born with their trauma. They've already passed their test in life. They're aristocrats."

―* Diane Arbus*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I do not practise religion in accordance with the sacred rites. I have made mysterious Nature my religion. I do not believe that a man is any nearer to God for being clad in priestly garments, nor that one place in a town is better adapted to meditation than another. When I gaze at a sunset sky and spend hours contemplating its marvelous ever-changing beauty, an extraordinary emotion overwhelms me. Nature in all its vastness is truthfully reflected in my sincere though feeble soul. Around me are the trees stretching up their branches to the skies, the perfumed flowers gladdening the meadow, the gentle grass-carpetted earth, … and my hands unconsciously assume an attitude of adoration. … To feel the supreme and moving beauty of the spectacle to which Nature invites her ephemeral guests! … that is what I call prayer"

"I wish to write down my musical dreams in a spirit of utter self-detachment. I wish to sing of my interior visions with the naïve candour of a child. No doubt, this simple musical grammar will jar on some people. It is bound to offend the partisans of deceit and artifice. I foresee that and rejoice at it"

~ Claude Debussy


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Somewhere there is mystery. It impels one to theosophy: to the worship of a space-god, or a god of light. Theory dissolves the mystery, though it lays bare a cryptic new stratum. Quite likely there is an endless set of these layers, mystery below mystery 

Jack Vance


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

"Let judges secretly despair of justice: their verdicts will be more acute.

Let generals secretly despair of triumph; killing will be defamed.

Let priests secretly despair of faith: their compassion will be true."

*Leonard Cohen*


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, in my life since we must call it so, there were three things, the inability to speak, the inability to be silent and solitude, that's what I've had to make the best of. SAM BECKETT


----------

